# Pressed in shower drain question



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Have a customer with a old 1970's fiberglass shower Pan that looks to be a pressed on kinkaid drain, the cast was leaded in and split, the drains I had in the van were too big to sit flush and water would always stand around the drain if I installed it, went to local supply houses and same deal there, no one around here has a small enough replacement drain and grid, final grid size should be about 3 7/8 or smaller, I checked at Home Depot and lowes also with no luck, anyone know where I can get one? I hate to rig it but I was thinking of getting a plastic one and put it on the belt sander to bring it down to size and use their Og grid but that's absolute last resort


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Have a customer with a old 1970's fiberglass shower Pan that looks to be a pressed on kinkaid drain, the cast was leaded in and split, the drains I had in the van were too big to sit flush and water would always stand around the drain if I installed it, went to local supply houses and same deal there, no one around here has a small enough replacement drain and grid, final grid size should be about 3 7/8 or smaller, I checked at Home Depot and lowes also with no luck, anyone know where I can get one? I hate to rig it but I was thinking of getting a plastic one and put it on the belt sander to bring it down to size and use their Og grid but that's absolute last resort


Check Sexauer part book


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not really into that, thanks though........ Dahahahahahahahha!!!

Thanks though I'll check them out !


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

The old cast split or did the drain? Drill out the lead and caulk in a new tailpiece.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Hillside said:


> Have a customer with a old 1970's fiberglass shower Pan that looks to be a pressed on kinkaid drain, the cast was leaded in and split, the drains I had in the van were too big to sit flush and water would always stand around the drain if I installed it, went to local supply houses and same deal there, no one around here has a small enough replacement drain and grid, final grid size should be about 3 7/8 or smaller, I checked at Home Depot and lowes also with no luck, anyone know where I can get one? I hate to rig it but I was thinking of getting a plastic one and put it on the belt sander to bring it down to size and use their Og grid but that's absolute last resort


Maybe I am lost, are you saying the sump of the shower drain body was casted into the fiberglass? If that is what cracked you are talking about a new pan. Those came both as lead & oakum and a rubber hammer in.

Mark


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Maybe I am lost, are you saying the sump of the shower drain body was casted into the fiberglass? If that is what cracked you are talking about a new pan. Those came both as lead & oakum and a rubber hammer in.
> 
> Mark


 mustee shower bases. That what you have?

http://www.mustee.com/product-lines/shower-floors/


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> Maybe I am lost, are you saying the sump of the shower drain body was casted into the fiberglass? If that is what cracked you are talking about a new pan. Those came both as lead & oakum and a rubber hammer in. Mark


No, it's not a 1 piece molded in dealy, I removed the old flange and pried the ring off that seated the drain to the bottom of the pan, kinda like a insinkerator disposal type flange I wanna say, the pan itself is on great condition just haven't found a size that fits in decent, everything I've found is witer and doesn't sit flush on the inside lip so water would sit like when you go to a customers house and they usually put the big rubber washer on top on a new strainer and it raises it up and water sits around it


----------

